# Best Tank!



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

Hey guys (and gals)!

So, I have a couple of tanks but I'm wondering what you guys think is currently the best Tank on the market for flavour!

My personal opinion is the Goliath v2 because of its super tight airflow,but I want to hear what you guys think 

Happy vaping!


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Hey guys (and gals)!
> 
> So, I have a couple of tanks but I'm wondering what you guys think is currently the best Tank on the market for flavour!
> 
> ...


Best tank? Overall? If I could only choose one to keep for the rest of my life? Subtank Mini... *Mentally prepares for the onslaught*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

There is no question. Both from Vaporesso with a cCell Ceramic Coil in either the Target or Gemini Tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

I like my *Lemo1 *for flavour
I know it's old and not available anymore - but it shines with pinpoint precision and very "sharp" flavour
Very special to me for the fruity menthol vapes
The modern "intergalactic V8 quad-coil guzzler" tanks of today don't touch it in the pure flavour department for my taste buds on those juices.

I need to add that I vape at lowish power (15 Watss), restricted lung hit style - with about 12-15mg strength in this setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/4/16)

For me the best flavour tank at the moment is the Advocado.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

I've set up a couple of Vapresso Target mods... I've heard it needs significant break in time but I've only ever tried them after the initial priming.


----------



## Neal (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question. Both from Vaporesso with a cCell Ceramic Coil in either the Target or Gemini Tank.
> View attachment 51157


That is one lovely set up right there Dr. Fisher. Good to see you still running STM with trinity bell cap, I have absolutely fallen in love mine. Horses for courses and everything subjective, but having at least one of this combination is definitely worthwhile.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Neal said:


> That is one lovely set up right there Dr. Fisher. Good to see you still running STM with trinity bell cap, I have absolutely fallen in love mine. Horses for courses and everything subjective, but having at least one of this combination is definitely worthwhile.



I have 4 Trinity Caps standing by for the new Atom gClaptons that are on the way. I have spoken to Atom directly and they confirm that the batch we got here in SA were duds and replacements are on the way. That coil in the Trinity in the pic is the Smowell Ceramic coils for the STM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Andre said:


> For me the best flavour tank at the moment is the Advocado.



The Avo is a fantastic tank and my second favourite!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (13/4/16)

Definitely the Target tank in mu opinion .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (13/4/16)

Aspire Atlantis V1 & IJUST2 are the best tanks..... why?....... because its the only two tanks that I own and tried....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/4/16)

+1 for the Target tank haven't had anything that comes close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have 4 Trinity Caps standing by for the new Atom gClaptons that are on the way. I have spoken to Atom directly and they confirm that the batch we got here in SA were duds and replacements are on the way. That coil in the Trinity in the pic is the Smowell Ceramic coils for the STM.



That's interesting mate, I bought my Atom gClaptons (0.5) while I was in UK and also had more than a few duds out of the 40 that were supplied. The ones that were worked were brilliant but had a batch of 4 that were kaak. I thought I was the problem in not priming them properly, perhaps quality control was/is the problem. I ordered them from an online vendor in UK and they were retailing at less than the cost of the Kangertech OCC coils, which in hindsight should have raised concerns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/4/16)

This thread is giving me the blues. Hahaha. I was suppose to get myself a target this month buy landed up getting a cricket and indestructible for myself and ordered a elephone ele p70-laisimo and crius for the mrs. O well next month is not too far

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/4/16)

Best coil tank - Trinty with GClaptons
Best RDTA - Aromamiser


----------



## Yagya (13/4/16)

Just get the Crius and Griffin rta and you will be satisfied for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question. Both from Vaporesso with a cCell Ceramic Coil in either the Target or Gemini Tank.
> View attachment 51157


Loving the Gemini. Very crisp flavor. Not shy with clouds if one is that way inclined. Like the Griffin and Subtank had a love child. Brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/4/16)

Andre said:


> For me the best flavour tank at the moment is the Advocado.


OK well thats enough. Ordered one I cant stand all these good reports and not own it!!! cant wait.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (13/4/16)

I love my griffin , but my subtank mini is legit too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/4/16)

IMO, from all the tanks I've vaped on, owned and not, the Haze dripper tank has the best flavour.
The TFv4 is has pretty good flavour if you close off half the airflow - but then again its a cloud tank who cares about flavour #cloudchaserdouche #vapelyf #dudewheresmycar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

I'm so surprised that the nautilus hasn't made any sneaky appearances here


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/4/16)

I haven't tried a lot of tanks but I must say of all the ones I have tried the aromamiser is my favourite for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (13/4/16)

The Serpant and my trusty Bellus so far for me are my favourite flavour tanks  picking up the Avo next week so we shall see....


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/4/16)

Greyz said:


> IMO, from all the tanks I've vaped on, owned and not, the Haze dripper tank has the best flavour.
> The TFv4 is has pretty good flavour if you close off half the airflow - but then again its a cloud tank who cares about flavour #cloudchaserdouche #vapelyf #dudewheresmycar


#cloudchaserdouche REPRESENTING. Suck my mod. Loooool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (13/4/16)

Serpent


----------



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

Any crown tank lovers???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

Griffin-rta. Full stop

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoddieJ (14/4/16)

Subtank Mini... 1yr in use and still rocks..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Baker (14/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Any crown tank lovers???



Definitely the Crown

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silent Echo (14/4/16)

Crown tank for me. Amazing flavour.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## LFC (14/4/16)

Crown tank a boss, have 2 and love them!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (14/4/16)

Kayfun V3 mini, fowl gobbling fun.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cobrali (18/4/16)

Crown and Target for me..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarred Karp (19/4/16)

Andre said:


> For me the best flavour tank at the moment is the Advocado.


How are you wicking your avo and what coils are you currently using?


----------



## Salamander (20/4/16)

For the Serpent is a hands down winner as an all round tank. It has good flavour, vapour production and is not as thirsty as the Griffen, Crius and TVF4. the build is easy and it has a working and easy to use juice flow and air control.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (20/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> How are you wicking your avo and what coils are you currently using?


Wicking with Cotton Bacon V2, cutting half of the tails away to make it easier to fit into the holes and to the bottom of the tank. Single contact coil, Kanthal, 27 G at around 0.5 ohm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

